# Fischkarten NRW



## hekktor1 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 

zuerst: ich konnte meinen Kollegen endlich überreden sich für die Fischerprüfung anzumelden, da alleine angeln doch immer recht langweilig war und wenn er dabei war hat er immer recht interessiert zugeschaut und gemeint, dass er zwar bock aufs angeln hat, aber nicht auf die Prüfung usw.. Heute 2 Tage vor anmeldeschluss, hat er sich für die Fischerprüfung angemeldet, kam aber zu spät für den Vorbereitungskurs. Kurzerhand habe ich Ihm schnell ne App empfohlen mit welcher er die Prüfungsfragen lernen soll. Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand Original Fischkarten da und mag die kurz Scannen und per PN schicken? Er meint das Lernen der Fragen wird kein Problem, Rutenzusammenstellung das größte, danach die Fischkarten, also bräuchte er die Fischkarten (da er gar keine hat), am besten am PC/Laptop abrufbar sowie die Rutenzusammenstellungen, das werde ich Ihm aber erklären, dass er sich normalerweise nur wenige sachen merken muss am wichtigsten Rolle für jeweiliges Setup merken, da hat man schon die halbe miete.

Danke.


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischkarten NRW*

Hallo hekktor1,

ich habe vergangene Woche zum lernen die Karten (Fischsteckbriefe) beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband bestellt, 7,00Eur zzgl. 4,50Eur Porto. Vielleicht nicht der Schnapper aber ich finde die Karten super und werde sie auch später im Rucksack haben falls ich mal Fische erbeute die ich nicht zuordnen kann.

der Link:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=277

Versand dauert ab Bestellung per Email 1,5 Tage.

Internetportale wo Fragen inklusive Antworten zu finden sind findest du bei Google unter den Suchwörtern "Fischerprüfung NRW Übung"

Viel Glück dem Prüfling #6


----------

